# Game Thread - Dallas at Sacramento - Game I



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<hr>
<center><font face="arial" size="4"><b><img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/6" align="center"> DALLAS MAVERICKS at SACRAMENTO KINGS <img src="http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/FS/NBA/SiteElement/Image/Jellies/Large/23" align="center">

<hr>
<font face="arial" size="2">Game I - Sunday, April 18, 2004.
TV: ABC</font><br>
<hr>
<font face="arial" size="3">Projected Starting Lineups</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Dallas Mavericks:</font>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/steve_nash.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/marquis_daniels.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_finley.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/antoine_walker.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">STEVE NASH, MARQUIS DANIELS, MICHAEL FINLEY, ANTOINE WALKER, DIRK NOWITZKI</font>

<font face="arial" size="2">Sacramento Kings:</font>
<img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_bibby.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/doug_christie.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/peja_stojakovic.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_webber.jpg" border="2"> <img src="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vlade_divac.jpg" border="2">
<font face="arial" size="1">MIKE BIBBY, DOUG CHRISTIE, PEJA STOJAKOVIC, CHRIS WEBBER, VLADE DIVAC</font>


<center>Post your comments and predictions below.</center>
<hr>


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs in 6.
I am not being a homer, but Dallas is playing alot better than Sacramento right now. Peja will get his 24, Vlade will for some reason get about 18 a game but Dallas will pull this one out in 6 games.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

This will prove to be a very difficult series for the Mavs. The Sacramento Kings have been known to shut down teams with their defence; the latest victim being the Lakers. The key machup will certainly be Steve Nash - Mike Bibby. If Nashie can contain Bibby then the Mavericks will have a much better chance to win this game.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> This will prove to be a very difficult series for the Mavs. The Sacramento Kings have been known to shut down teams with their defence; the latest victim being the Lakers. The key machup will certainly be Steve Nash - Mike Bibby. If Nashie can contain Bibby then the Mavericks will have a much better chance to win this game.


Dude, the Kings defense is just as bad as ours.I think Dirk and Vlade is the big match up. We know Vlade can't guard Dirk, but will Dirk be able to guard Vlade? Nash and Bibby will both get their 16-18 points.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think we will lose the series but it will be close though.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm glad it's not the Lakers. Mavs in six.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

As much as I love Dallas, we do not make it past the second round after the first round.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I dont know I actually have a good feeling about this one. I think Dallas would win this one in six.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> I dont know I actually have a good feeling about this one. I think Dallas would win this one in six.


I feel the same way, and someone on the Kings will get injured and they'll argue all offseason that "If so and so wasn't injured we would of beat you in 4 games"

Quote me on that, write it down, take a picture and send it to em. We' ain't scared of the Sacramento Queens.

I may not like Shaq but I love when he said that....


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think that we might get off to a good start but the season will be close, I dont want to say anything about it. Anyway, I think that Dirk, Nash, and Jamison will actually be the key to winning these, Dirk and Nash especially have been inconsistent this year and we can't afford them to be coming into the playoffs, they will have to play defense and will have to make their shots. Walker also needs to step up, but hes been playing better for the past few weeks so its all good and if he plays good in the playoffs, then maybe the Mavs might just think about keeping him. The mavs have all the momentum coming into the playoffs, just coming off a win against the rockets (albeit without Francis and Mobley), Marquis Daniels playing phenomonal and also, with the Sac Kings losing against the Warriors. Mike Bibby has been struggling as of late, and nothing needs to be said about Chris Webber since his return (but needless to say taht he will step it up in the playoffs, especially considering how competitive he is), actually the only reason the Kings probably haven't fallen apart is Doug Christie. If the Mavs can contain him, then we have a pretty good chance of winning the series. The problem is that the Kings have home court advantage going intot he playoffs so the Mavs momentum may lessen.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

This should be one heck of a series. Dallas doesn't play well on the road which is why homecourt advantage is so important. They better be ready because it will definitely be a battle.

Sacramento may not play alot of defense but they are capable of playing it. I have seen several games where they have turned the defense on and they looked really good. C-Webb is not himself but is still a factor. Dallas needs to see if they can take advantage of his situation. 

Howard and Daniels are rookies in their first playoffs. They need to play smart and have a defensive presence. Everyone needs to make sure Dirk takes as many shots as possible. He is the player that needs to get it going early. When he's on he can do damage.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

If we can get just one win in Sacramento whether it be game 1 or 2 then I think the series is ours. Dallas is practically unbeatable this season at home and has been playing well as of late.
I wouldn't cry if we won both game 1 and 2 tho


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dallas in 6. Their offense will be too much for the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I wouldn't cry if we won *both* game 1 and 2 tho


that might be a lilbit too much for you don't you think??  

You're talking about Kings there my friend. *They* also play well at home just like your Mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I know and i am always worried when Dallas plays at Sacramento because it could range from an automatic war to an world class blowout in favor of the Kings at Arco


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Game 1 -- Dallas Mavericks win by 6 points.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Game Recap: http://www.nba.com/games/20040418/DALSAC/recap.html

Game Boxscore: http://www.nba.com/games/20040418/DALSAC/boxscore.html


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

too many turnovers. I think the Mavs had some opening game jitters, and Marquis Daniels made some key rookie mistakes that he doesnt usually make which killed them down the stretch. I loved Josh Howards hustle throughout the game though.


----------

